# Arraywerte in einer Zeile ausgeben



## pinacolada (11. Apr 2006)

hi,

ich möchte mit folgender Schleife meine Arraywerte ausgeben


```
for (int i = 0; i < a.length; i++) {
		
	System.out.print(i +"  ");
	System.out.print(a[i] + "  ");
	System.out.println("");
	System.out.println("");
}
```

sie werden so natürlich alle untereinander ausgeben, ich möchte sie aber alle in einer zeile stehen haben (oben drüber soll der index stehen)

lasse ich die {} bei der for-schleife weg geht es zwar, der compiler sagt dann aber bei der zweiten system.out dass er i nicht kennt

bitte um schnelle hilfe, thx


----------



## mattulla (11. Apr 2006)

weiss nicht ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe....kannst aber mal folgendes probieren:

```
for (int i = 0; i < a.length; i++) 
{        
   System.out.print(i +"  "); 
}  

System.out.println("");

for (int i = 0; i < a.length; i++) 
{ 
   System.out.print(a[i] + "  "); 
}
```


----------



## pinacolada (11. Apr 2006)

vielen dank mattulla,

so hauts hin  :toll:


----------



## Murray (11. Apr 2006)

Entweder arbeitest Du mit zwei Schleifen:

```
for (int i = 0; i < a.length; i++) {      
   System.out.print(i +"  ");
}   
System.out.println();
for (int i = 0; i < a.length; i++) {      
   System.out.print(a[i] + "  ");
}
```

Oder Du baust in der Schleife Strings zusammen:

```
StringBuilder line1 = new StringBuilder(); //mit JDK < 1.5 StringBuffer verwenden
StringBuilder line2 = new StringBuilder(); //mit JDK < 1.5 StringBuffer verwenden
for (int i = 0; i < a.length; i++) {      
   line1.append( i + " ");
   line2.append( a[i] + "  ");
}
System.out.println( line1);
System.out.println( line2);
```

Das funktioniert aber nur dann vernünftig, wenn a) die String-Repräsentationen der Array-Elemente alle gleich lang sind und b) das Array nicht länger als 10 Elemente ist; ansonsten fluchten die Überschriften nicht mit den Daten.


----------

